

Ask HN: Any Design Tips for my First iPhone App? - joey_meyer

Link to my app: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/101-grads/id426288442?mt=8&#38;ls=1<p>(The app is basically a list of 101 things to do before graduating college, I did not provide the content)<p>I made this app about a month ago and was recently hired by a company to make an app that has similar functionality. My question is, what design tips do you have? I have no experience with design and wanted to get it right. Any thoughts/suggestions would be appreciated.
======
fapi1974
Absolutely - even though you are just serving up content, find a way for
people to share it - and therefore the app. Whether it's a tweet function or
an FB function or an invite function, the app should speak to the world
somehow - otherwise you have to pay in marketing for each download!

